
The Influencing Machine (2004) - Hooke
http://cabinetmagazine.org/issues/14/turner.php
======
lawless123
Facebook is full of groups about "organized gang stalking" that display
everything mentioned in this article. They very obviously need help they're
not getting.

------
heyzeusalmighty
Yesterday I found a copy of The Influencing Machine by Brooke Gladstone at
Half Price Books and spent the evening enthralled. The beginning chapters
cover the same ground in this article but she then goes on to relate these
ideas with the modern media landscape. Highly recommended book and she cohosts
a podcast generally about the same subject called 'On the Media' (also highly
recommended by me).

